# What was the first black library book you ever read?



## Stern Guard (May 29, 2011)

I have started with rynns world and i have very nearly finished it.
I have really enjoyed the book and im looking forward to starting the HH series!!

My rating for rynns world is a definite 8/10.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You can find mine, and many other people's answers in this thread here:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=80042

The Search Button always helps.

Mine was _Emperor's Mercy_ by Henry Zou.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Mine was Storm of Iron by Graham Mcneill. I have never been so confused in my life... shit about servitors, mechadendrites, some weird ass God-Emperor, yeah now that I have a clue I need to go back and reread it haha.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

My first Black Library book must of been Space Wolf all those years ago.

I did read the Inquisitor Wars trilogy before that, but it was before BL existed.


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Mine was Nightbringer, had just started a Necron army (due to the Nightbringer mini) and wanted more background information on the Necrons, then went on to read the Inquisition Wars after that as well


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

My first BL book was a now out of print book, _Conquest of Armageddon_. I had been first introduced to 40k through the first Dawn of War game. Not long after I got the game, I was browsing through my local bookstore and found their selection of 40k novels so I picked up a couple of them and that was the first one I read. It was a good novel on the Black Templars but I wasn't as into it as much as I was into my second novel, _For The Emperor_. The Ciaphas Cain series is by far one of the greatest series out of the Black Library and for me is tied with the Gaunt's Ghosts series for the greatest 40k series.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Mine was either realm of chaos or one of the early gotrex and felix novels i can't remember 

Reading some of the other posts makes me feel old......


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Storm of Iron. My first and probably my favourite black library book.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

The eisenhorn trilogy - still the second best set of books Ive read from black library, with ravenor just pipping them.


----------



## Esca (Feb 1, 2011)

Horus Rising

I started reading WH40K about 10 months ago now. I really liked the WH40K universe from the Dawn of War games and the Horus Heresy just sounded really cool, so I jumped in there.


----------



## darkbubba (Apr 20, 2011)

"Horus Rising". My son started playing Warhammer 40k and I wanted some background. It was really cool and then I started reading everything that I could get my hands on. Between it and my son I wanted to play. My son laughs at me because I want a tatoo that says "Courage and Honor". Can you say "addiction"?


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

Horus Rising was the first one I read and have been addicted ever since


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

My first one was Troll Slayer,way back in 1999.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Malus Darkblade, the first omnibus. When you live a rather sheltered life at 12 years old and read something as brutal as _The Daemon's Curse_, life suddenly gets alot more spicy.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

jasonpittman said:


> Horus Rising was the first one I read and have been addicted ever since



Same here. I started in November and have gotten all the way to TFH with some other 40k in there too. So much good readin'.


----------



## Mr_Darkness (Aug 25, 2010)

15 Hours, then I was hooked.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Trollslayer, a looong while back (about 8 or 9 years), followed closely by Dragonslayer (screw Skavenslayer and Daemonslayer) and First and Only.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

_Fulgrim_ a few years back. I had been reading about 40k for a month or so and was really interested, then one day stopped at my local GW and as I was leaving I mentioned that I was interested in getting a book and my mam bought a copy for me. Was hooked afterwards.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

my first black library book was gotrek and felix but if its 40K Gaunts Ghosts


----------



## cox61171 (Jan 10, 2007)

As so many others have stated already Storm of Iron, I had just gotten into the hobby and this made me buy a CSM Army deal and then collect my first proper army, Iron Warriors. Seems like a lifetime ago now......


----------



## Bel Shanaar78 (Jun 1, 2011)

The first book I read was Wild Kingdoms by Robert Earl. I was interested in this as I had just purchased an Ogre Kingdom army at the time and this was a good read and provided a background to this army.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

mine was the first space wolf book it realy got me back into the hobby big time.


----------

